# Help Powerline



## Milo (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ho bisogno di un consiglio sui powerline, ne faccio già uso perché ho la play nel seminterrato e il router l'ho nel primo piano, ed i powerline sono la soluzione più pratica a questo problema.

Ora voglio sostituirli con powerline che hanno anche il wi-fi clone, che mi porterebbe il wi-fi nel seminterrato (visto che non mi prende linea lì sotto).

Avevo pensato al Starter Kit Powerline AV500 Wireless N 300Mbps con 2 porte Ethernet TL-WPA4220KIT, volevo sapere se è una buona scelta oppure no.

In più ho visto solo ora che esistono con la presa passante, mi consigliate di prenderlo con la presa passante anche se il powerline che ho su una tripla non mi da problemi oppure no?

Se sì, ma ci entra una tripla in quella presa?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Compri un access point TP-Link da 20 euro, gli installi il firmware openwrt e lo trasformi in repeater facendolo allacciare al router sullo stesso canale wifi. Ti ritrovi 4 porte ethernet a cui attaccarci play e derivati più seconda rete wifi, il tutto senza avere un segnale che perde di qualità e intensità passando per la rete elettrica.


----------



## Milo (21 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Compri un access point TP-Link da 20 euro, gli installi il firmware openwrt e lo trasformi in repeater facendolo allacciare al router sullo stesso canale wifi. Ti ritrovi 4 porte ethernet a cui attaccarci play e derivati più seconda rete wifi, il tutto senza avere un segnale che perde di qualità e intensità passando per la rete elettrica.



Non ho capito un acca


----------

